# wichtige frage zu meinem system wegen spybot funde



## Deee (1 August 2010)

hallo leute ich wusste mir jetz einfach nich zu helfen und wollte euch um hilfe bitten...also ich habe mein system erst neu aufgesetzt habe seid dem auch nix runtergeladen heute hat dann mein antivirguard blockiert nach einer neu installation konnte ich das problem dann aber lösen habe auch ein kompletten system scan gemacht alles virenfrei!!! ja und dann habe ich eben mal spybot search and destroy durchlaufen lassen und da kamen einige funde was mich sehr verwundert hab euch mal die funde hier reinkopiert wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen könntet ob das was schlimmes jetz schon wieder is^^ also:
--- Search result list ---


> DoubleClick: Verfolgender Cookie (Internet Explorer: Dennis1990) (Cookie, nothing done)
> 
> 
> WebTrends live: Verfolgender Cookie (Internet Explorer: Dennis1990) (Cookie, nothing done)
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 August 2010)

*AW: wichtige frage zu meinem system wegen spybot funde*

Grundsätzlich weist das alles erst mal auf Cookies hin, die von besuchten Webseiten auf Deinem System abgelegt werden. So weit normal, aber nicht unbedingt immer erwünscht.

Zu Cookies hier:
Cookie ? Wikipedia
Schau mal unter Drittanbieter-Cookies.

Bedenklich könnten unter Umständen die unteren beiden sein:

WIN32.PornPopUp

Aber laut Log handelt es sich "nur" um Cookies...


----------



## Deee (1 August 2010)

*AW: wichtige frage zu meinem system wegen spybot funde*

vielen dank !!! das beruhigt mich jetzt erstmal aber eine frage hab ich noch soll ich jetz diese cookies in spybot einfach alle imunisieren???


----------



## drboe (1 August 2010)

*AW: wichtige frage zu meinem system wegen spybot funde*



Deee schrieb:


> eine frage hab ich noch soll ich jetz diese cookies in spybot einfach alle imunisieren???


Du kannst Die Cookies einfach im Internet Explorer löschen. Bei älteren IE bis Version 6 geht das so: Menü: Extras>Internet Optionen unter "Temporäre Internetdateien" den Button "Einstellungen" klicken und dann "Dateien anzeigen". Die gewünschten Cookies markieren & löschen. Regelmäßig wiederholen.

Das Verfahren für Version 7 und 8 wird unter Löschen von Internetcookies erklärt. Unter Blockieren oder Zulassen von Cookies wird erklärt, welche Einstellungen nötig sind, damit Cookies geblockt werden. Details zu Cookies enthält: Cookies: Häufig gestellte Fragen. Ansonsten ist Google für solche Fragen recht nützlich.

M. Boettcher


----------

